# 568                                                      [CLOSED] Nooks buying at 568!



## btlboxer

Sadly I've got none to sell, post for DODO code :^)
Tips appreciated !

EDIT: water my flowers plox

EDIT 2: Closing for a bit, might reopen if there's anyone interested :^) Thanks to everyone who came!

EDIT 3: So sorry, they changed the prices!!!!!


----------



## Jlmiller173

Would love to come over


----------



## Alphapack

I would like to come sell please


----------



## Ed_PureLife

I have turnips to sell! May I come over?


----------



## Zakira

I would love to come sell!


----------



## codesprock

Would love to come over!


----------



## magnocloud

I would love to come over!!


----------



## codesprock

Waiting for 2nd trip


----------



## Debeers

Are you still open?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2020

Coming! Will tip and water your flowers


----------



## KatKarma

Hi Are you planning on re-opening?  I would love to sell!  Thanks!


----------



## xBlackRosex

Could i come over and sell my turnips, Please?


----------



## Firecub813

I would like to come over too, please ?


----------



## btlboxer

Reopening for 20 minutes guys


----------



## xBlackRosex

I'll be over in a second, Labelle is on my island. Also, i'll need to make 2 Trips as i buy 6,000 turnips every sunday.


----------



## KatKarma

Thanks!


----------



## Jexah808

Is this opened?


----------



## KatKarma

The price is now 57 Bells


----------



## btlboxer

Sorry guys, they changed the prices, I didn't notice. Thanks to everyone who came!


----------

